# Worlds strongest boy



## largepkg (Mar 27, 2005)

It's the story of a young child with a body I'd kill for. It will be on TLC tonight at 9:00 pm eastern. Looks to be very interesting. Anyone else gonna catch it?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 27, 2005)

Is this the myostatin baby?


----------



## largepkg (Mar 27, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Is this the myostatin baby?




No sir!


----------



## largepkg (Mar 27, 2005)

From my limited understanding of the story he's been training since he was a toddler. The show goes over his life and the negative effects at such an early age.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 27, 2005)

The "Little Hercules" 13 yr old?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 27, 2005)

Richard Sandrak


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 27, 2005)

So the show is about him?

edit: ok, got my head out of my ass and checked tlc.com....Im anxious to see something about this kid...should be interesting.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 27, 2005)

im watching it, i saw the preview last night.........its about the boy who presumebly took steroids his dad gave him..............


----------



## sparknote_s (Mar 27, 2005)

Is it this little 7 year old who can deadlift double his body weight? That was on ripley's believe it or not and wasn't very exciting. He's like 50 maybe 70 lbs and can deadlift and lock out double his body weight. I dunno if this is the same kid or not.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 27, 2005)

sparknote_s said:
			
		

> Is it this little 7 year old who can deadlift double his body weight? That was on ripley's believe it or not and wasn't very exciting. He's like 50 maybe 70 lbs and can deadlift and lock out double his body weight. I dunno if this is the same kid or not.




why wasn;t it exciting?  that is awesome to see a little kid double his BW on a deadlift!!


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 27, 2005)

this kid.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 27, 2005)

god, i find it disgusting for a 12 year old to look like that. His head just doesnt seem to fit his body. I wonder what other kids his age think when they see him?

I saw him on the Dr. Phil show one time and he told his story about how he started lifting and that his father was a nut and went to prison for 6 months and should be getting out in june. He is a wife beater i think.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't think "I'm gonna take his lunch money" would be it.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 27, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> god, i find it disgusting for a 12 year old to look like that. His head just doesnt seem to fit his body. I wonder what other kids his age think when they see him?
> .


He's an accomplished martial artist, so they probably think: "I hope he doest kick my ass" and "why does he get all the girls?...lol

I hope we hear lots about the father...Im just wondering what type of parenting "produces" a child with such discipline and focus at a young age...Its gotta fun for him...Im assuming!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 27, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> god, i find it disgusting for a 12 year old to look like that. His head just doesnt seem to fit his body. I wonder what other kids his age think when they see him?



I had read he had some kind of disorder, and yes the father was physically abusive towards the mother.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 27, 2005)

I feel bad for the poor kid. A father who's abusive towards his mother, taking drugs from his father, all the publicity and pressure... I think if I had a home life like that I might only think about weights too. Not to mention the fact that he probably doesn't have any friends because of all the time he spends training. Poor little guy...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I feel bad for the poor kid. A father who's abusive towards his mother, taking drugs from his father, all the publicity and pressure... I think if I had a home life like that I might only think about weights too. Not to mention the fact that he probably doesn't have any friends because of all the time he spends training. Poor little guy...



No one ever said he took drugs.. Im sure a lot speculate it, because of how he looks, but thats all it is.. speculation.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 27, 2005)

His abs have weird seperation.


----------



## TS05 (Mar 27, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> His abs have weird seperation.



...he is 12.  


Maybe???


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 27, 2005)

I had abs when I was 12, his just look unnatural.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 27, 2005)

He was on 20/20 or Dateline, one of those shows recently.  His dad was a total nutcase and beat him and his own wife regularly.  The father also controlled his diet very strictly and loaded him up with all sorts of supplements, forcing him to pretty much only consuming supplements (I'm sure he ate other foods as well, but on the show they made it out to sound like he only drank shakes all day).  The kid never even had pizza or candy before according to his sponsers (up till his dad was arrested, I'm sure the case is different now).  What kind of life is that for a kid?

And yeah, the kid was interviewed and admitted he had no idea what his dad put in the shakes.. the show implied that steroids could have easily been put in those drinks, but I don't know anything about steroid usage and if you can even use them by drinking and not injecting so I don't know.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 27, 2005)

How amazing are the Giardini's for intervening.  I had no respect for them before but now knowing Frank approached the father about juice I have a new resepct for him.


----------



## Fashong (Mar 27, 2005)

I am 14, think it's possible to get stronger than him before I become an "Adult" ??? lol


----------



## sparknote_s (Mar 27, 2005)

I just finished watching the show on TLC. This story reminds me way too much of the body building equivalent of michael jackson... Due to his childhood, he is probably going to be messed up mentally and physically (if he took steroids). How can anyone think that looks good? I personally found the kid the ugliest little thing ever. Especially at his younger ages, like 8 years old. OMFG HE IS GROSS. Now he's like 12 or something and doesn't look too revolting. Anyhow...that is one of the most disturbing stories I've ever heard and seen.

 EDIT: For the record, he could bench 180 lbs at 8 years old. I'm not surprised people wonder if he was taking steroids.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 27, 2005)

is anyone watching? is it worth turning to?


----------



## SlimShady (Mar 28, 2005)

Children can be very focused if they fall in love with a sport or a hobby. When I was his age, all I knew was motocross. If I wasn't out riding, I was tearing a bike down and rebuilding an engine. If I wasn't doing that, I was reading a motocross magazine. Looking back, I realize I spent all day either thinking about or messing with motorcycles. Once I turned 16, I discovered girls, bought a car and that was the beginning of the end for dirt bikes and me. 

 Perhaps this kid is the same way, but focused on training? I sure hope so for his sake. It would be terrible to have a father pushing you into a sport.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 28, 2005)

I thout it was a good show...Im in awe of the Giardini's for standing up to the father and prolly loosing a fortune by dropping the kids carreer. Father seems like a total self centered asshole, looking to cash in on his boy...Funny how the kid's drive "took a rest" the instant daddy was in jail!


I was glad to hear that Richard actualy does miss having friends, not following a diet, playing guitar and video games, like any other kid. He is an incredible athlete and it looks like mommy is gonna turn his 5 yr old sister into a gymnist! GREAT!!


----------



## largepkg (Mar 28, 2005)

sparknote_s said:
			
		

> EDIT: For the record, he could bench 180 lbs at 8 years old. I'm not surprised people wonder if he was taking steroids.




They actually reported that he benched 210lbs at 8 years old!


----------



## sparknote_s (Mar 28, 2005)

His dad taught him martial arts. So the kid's 8 years old, has mastered whatever kind of martial arts his dad taught him. Did you see him swinging around that sword?! And he has a bench of 210 lbs. Can you say...future killing machine? If this guy kept practicing, he would own in fighting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2005)

One unanswered question was "What was the father putting in his son's drinks?"
The doctor on the show thought it was some kind of steroid, since the kid wasn't producing any testerone at the age of 6.  It will be interesting to see what happens as the boy progresses through puberty.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 28, 2005)

I saw it and his father apparently said that hbe wasn't going to tell Giardini what was in his miracle powder and if giardini kept asking and stopped promoting Richard until he found out that Mr Sandrak with kill him. Bit OTT don't ya think? He shoulda told the guy what was in the damn stuff if it wasn't harmful!


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 28, 2005)

the point is that it obviously was roids if the guy wouldn't take a lie detector test.


----------



## LAM (Mar 28, 2005)

all I know is that is one fugly little kid !


----------



## TS05 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll tell ya' what, there is only one thing I got from watching that show....


























I CAN'T WAIT TO GO SEE "LITTLE TARZAN"!! OMG IT LOOKS SO AWESOME!!!


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 28, 2005)

TS05 said:
			
		

> I'll tell ya' what, there is only one thing I got from watching that show....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
good one!


----------



## laser (Apr 3, 2005)

While surfing the channels, I came across the program.  It was interesting.
We are dealt with cards in life; we go on from there.  Though his father was abusive to his family, it seemed that the boy hooked up with some folks that will lead him into some big money for his labor.  He is extraordinary and I wish him the best.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2005)

The kid is good for a whatever year old, but as he grows older he's nothing special.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 3, 2005)

I agree. He was incredible at 8. Now he's not much at all. He's barely growing anymore. I think there was some juice involved..


----------



## ultraman2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

its a gooy way making super human soldiers


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 4, 2005)

I've seen another program about him before. It is incredible that he looks like this, but then again with as much as he he trains and the strict diet he is held to I'm not surprised.

Mystery shakes, who knows what was in them. Best you can say is that with pops behind bars life is probably better for him now. Too often when you ask an obsessive parent, how did your child get started at (insert sport here) they answer the same way. They showed an interest at a very young age, and we just allowed them to explore that courisity. Allowing them to explore and force feeding them a sport is totally different. A good friend of mine has two brother that play hockey, his youngest brother started on skates at 3. You'd think the father was trying to focibly raise the next Patrick Roy by the way he treats the poor kid. Hockey videos, practice, renting ice, taking shots at the net in the driveway. Hockey, Hockey, Hockey 24/7.

My point is that sometimes it seems parents get overly excited and push their children too far. In wanting to please the parents the child oblidges and they see the parent happy when they do. So its a win win in the mind of the child. I'm sure that is what we have here with this little kid, he sees his parents, trainers and all fo that happy when he works out like an animal so why not. Sad really, I hope he finds a life more balanced as he grows older.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> I agree. He was incredible at 8. Now he's not much at all. He's barely growing anymore. I think there was some juice involved..



I have to agree with this...He's obviously lost muscle mass, and on top of that, he's no where near as cut as before...
However he's still in great shape for a kid that old


----------

